# January '05 Photo Challenge - "Black and White"



## TwistMyArm

Hey folks, 

This month's photo challenge theme is "Black and White"! We hope to see lots of great submissions once again!
As always the winner of this month's challenge will get User Gallery web space courtesy of Chase. 

Please read the following!:
The deadline for submissions is January 31. 
You can email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com. 
We ask each member to keep their photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum), to include their forum username when submitting, and to submit no more then one photo.  If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo. 
Please ensure that the submitted photo is in the form of a jpeg image and no larger than 70k. Images that are way over size will not be accepted. Please keep in mind that in order to keep things organized we may choose to exclude some photos from the voting stage. We'll try to keep as many in as possible though. 

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!


----------



## Corry

Wooohooo!!!! TWIST LIVES!!!!!!


----------



## tmpadmin

Looks like we "twisted his arm" and we have our challenge!  Ha!  Oh I crack myself up.


----------



## cmptrdewd

Twist,

Can the picture be part b&amp;w and part color?
Can it have text (of coarse with no trademarks, etc.)?


Thanks,
Cmptrdewd


----------



## voodoocat

It can be whatever you want it to be!  That's part of the fun of the challenge.  

One of our users used crystal meth (he has legal access to it) for the speed competition!


----------



## julz

ooh thats reli cool, *thinks*
black and white photos rock


----------



## danalec99

:thumbsup:


----------



## mentos_007

hmmmm that is challenging for me


----------



## qweasdzyc

Awesome!  8) 

I love black and white. Its all I shoot.


----------



## Purified

Well technically, the picture can be in color as long as the object of the picture is black and white naturally, right?


----------



## Chase

Exactly. We always try to leave the challenges open to interpretation.


----------



## tmpadmin

So if I am correct the photo can be completely color but if it depicts "black &amp; white" (and is loved by the majority) it wins?  You won't reject any submission will you?


----------



## Corry

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> So if I am correct the photo can be completely color but if it depicts "black &amp; white" (and is loved by the majority) it wins?  You won't reject any submission will you?



Just do whatever you want that you think depicts black and white.  Whatever your definition is...it doesn't matter.  Obviously they won't allow anything obscene, but I'm sure, other than something like that, they won't reject it.  Now off ya go!  Get your submission shot and ready!   And quit givin your ideas away!


----------



## tmpadmin

Ha!  Oh!  shoot.  Hey!  Everyone forget what I said.


----------



## danalec99

Can I re-submit an image before the deadline?


----------



## LittleMan

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Can I re-submit an image before the deadline?


I have that same question....


----------



## Bafana

I don't know what im doing...where are the pictures???


----------



## Corry

They  aren't up yet.  Read the initial post in this thread...it tells the rules and the deadline.  After the deadline, Twist will post the entries up for one week for us to vote on.


----------



## cmptrdewd

Core, why did you change your avatar?
I like Zena.


----------



## LittleMan

cmptrdewd said:
			
		

> Core, why did you change your avatar?
> I like Zena.


I like the new one.... the zena one scared me :shock:


----------



## Corry

Because I was voted as worst avatar


----------



## Force of Nature

Just a quickie, sorry its a n00b question, but where do we post piccies?


----------



## Digital Matt

Paul, "You can email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com"


----------



## Bimmie

There, submitted
Hopefully it'll be a fun contest
I'm the Rookie


----------



## LittleMan

Bimmie said:
			
		

> There, submitted
> Hopefully it'll be a fun contest
> I'm the Rookie


Awesome, it will be a fun competition!


----------



## Bimmie

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Awesome, it will be a fun competition!


I did my best to not let you win again 

but still, your last pic:  :hail:


----------



## LittleMan

Bimmie said:
			
		

> I did my best to not let you win again
> 
> but still, your last pic:  :hail:


My next one is better.... I hope   :mrgreen:


----------



## Bimmie

LittleMan said:
			
		

> My next one is better.... I hope   :mrgreen:



it probably is eh   
but still...I'm the rookie here...Babe Ruth also had a kickass debute..or didn't he?


----------



## LittleMan

Bimmie said:
			
		

> it probably is eh
> but still...I'm the rookie here...Babe Ruth also had a kickass debute..or didn't he?


I wouldn't know... I just know Babe Ruth is a candy bar and a baseball.. or somehting like that....


----------



## Unimaxium

Actually the candy bar is "Baby Ruth." Yummmm.


----------



## Force of Nature

Wouldnt it be a great way to christen my TPF life!


----------



## Andrea K

Force of Nature said:
			
		

> Wouldnt it be a great way to christen my TPF life!


 
or mine


----------



## TwistMyArm

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Can I re-submit an image before the deadline?



Sure! Just make a note in your email that you'd like to resubmit and make sure that you still include your username.


----------



## danalec99

Thanks TMA!


----------



## LittleMan

It sure is a long wait...... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Uselessdreamer1

i hear that man...


----------



## Bimmie

give 'em some time...


*waits as well


----------



## Chase

They are coming, we promise! Along with some fun news as well


----------



## LittleMan

Chase said:
			
		

> They are coming, we promise! Along with some fun news as well


:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::smileys::smileys:


----------

